# The Quartz Bug



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

This is another Omega Megaquartz (32khz) that I bought last week off eBay. I had put on what I thought was a very low bid and was surprised when it won! The watch works and tells time well but would benefit from a light polish. As you can see I managed to get the case back off and the number matches that on the guarantee card. The movement is an Omega Cal 1310. This one comes with its guarantee card which is sort of strange, it gives the watch a sense of history. How it got from San Jose to here between 1976 and now I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Fantastic buy especially if you got it for a bargain.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

You're on a roll!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a real bonus to have the sales tag filled in. Nice watch.

I think a lot of stuff from the USA ended up in England via US servicemen. Certainly American cars from this era came to England that way. Maybe this watch too.


----------



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great looking watch I'm tempted to go after a classic Omega like this... Going to have to start trawling the bay!


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

adman101 said:


> Great looking watch I'm tempted to go after a classic Omega like this... Going to have to start trawling the bay!


You can be lucky but you may have to carry out work to bring up to standard,it all depends how particular you are.Can be initially more expensive to buy of someone here but cheaper in long run,however i'm not disciplined enough and enjoy getting it sorted.


----------



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr.f said:


> adman101 said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking watch I'm tempted to go after a classic Omega like this... Going to have to start trawling the bay!
> ...


Good advice, thanks ... What sort of money would this sort of watch generally sell for (if it's possible to generalise)?


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice to have the sales tag indeed, would that be San Jose, California ?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

webvan said:


> Nice to have the sales tag indeed, would that be San Jose, California ?


I think so ,unless there's another one ?.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

adman101 said:


> Dr.f said:
> 
> 
> > adman101 said:
> ...


KeithT,a respected member of this forum currently has two very nice omega quartz on TZ sc for Â£450 each.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

little cracker


----------

